# Regulator is not keeping pressure at 15 psi.......



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

I have my regulator hook up to the fabco needle and via bubble counter...

The cylinder tank pressure is at 800. The other pressure gauge reads around 15 psi. I get constant bubble per second. But eventually, my left gauge drops from 15 psi to lower. I think this is stopping my constant bubble count. If I loose my fabco needle, the bubbles go back up or if i loose it more, it goes really fast. Therefore, I know its not the needle valve.

Any reason why that pressure is dropping?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

The bubble counter is after the needle valve correct?


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> The bubble counter is after the needle valve correct?


yyes.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Are you using a diffuser? If so, you might try 20 PSI.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

+1 on the 20# output pressure, actually I use about 22#. Also, is the tank valve fully open? If not, open it completely.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> Are you using a diffuser? If so, you might try 20 PSI.


i am using a diffuser, so I should aim for 20psi....
I am using a 20ft tubing......should it matter? It's a lot more than what is necessary.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi drunkenmastera,
> 
> +1 on the 20# output pressure, actually I use about 22#. Also, is the tank valve fully open? If not, open it completely.


i had it completely open and close it a little bit.
I will leave it all out today and see.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

If the tubing is silicone, I would shorten it. If you haven't already, doublecheck all connections with soapy water or Windex.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> If the tubing is silicone, I would shorten it. If you haven't already, doublecheck all connections with soapy water or Windex.


the tubing is regular tubing and I will recheck with soapy water.
You shouldn't hear any hissing sounds right?


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

the fabco needle valve is leaking.............

The part is highlighted in red. What are you guys using to seal that part.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

The barbed fitting is threaded and screws into the main housing of the Fabco valve. I would disconnect the plastic tubing; unscrew the barbed fitting, then re-install the barbed fitting. You will need a needle nose pliers or a small adjustable wrench to make sure the fitting is tight into the houseing. Don't loose the little rubber washer, when the barbed fitting is tight agained the housing, the rubber washer should be between the fitting and the housing; it helps to seal the connection.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

I have teflon tape on the threads.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi drunkenmastera,
> 
> The barbed fitting is threaded and screws into the main housing of the Fabco valve. I would disconnect the plastic tubing; unscrew the barbed fitting, then re-install the barbed fitting. You will need a needle nose pliers or a small adjustable wrench to make sure the fitting is tight into the houseing. Don't loose the little rubber washer, when the barbed fitting is tight agained the housing, the rubber washer should be between the fitting and the housing; it helps to seal the connection.


so you are saying: get the barbed fitting tight against the fabco housing and then put the rubber washer over it???????? 
I was screwing it in with the washer.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

No, screwing it in with the washer in place is correct. Did you just "hand tighten" or did you use a pliers or wrench?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,



Gramazing said:


> I have teflon tape on the threads.


You have to be careful using teflon tape around needle valves, the oriface is so small just a small piece of teflon tape could cause a blockage.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi drunkenmastera,
> 
> No, screwing it in with the washer in place is correct. Did you just "hand tighten" or did you use a pliers or wrench?


wrench, the thing is the washer is preventing it from going in all the way.... there is still some bubbles coming from it...........

i was thinking of attaching it to the regulator if i can find 10-32 to 1/8 npt.....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi drunkenmastera,

Some connections are difficult to get a good seal. You could try a little pipe thread compound or teflon tape if you can't get if after a couple of times.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi drunkenmastera,
> 
> Some connections are difficult to get a good seal. You could try a little pipe thread compound or teflon tape if you can't get if after a couple of times.


the thing is i got pipe compound in there.......................


----------

